# Jasper Blunk is back in the sample industry!!



## Zhao Shen (Feb 21, 2017)

Developers beware, Jasper Blunk is back. You can sign up for his company's mailing list here: http://www.performancesamples.com/

For examples of things he's been doing...
Violin legato: http://jasperblunk.com/audio/vlnleg-noverb.mp3
Solo flute runs: http://jasperblunk.com/soloflplayableruns.mp3
Epic choir: http://jasperblunk.com/choir_noverb.mp3

Insane stuff...


----------



## rottoy (Feb 21, 2017)

Fantasmological! 
Will be following this with great interest.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 21, 2017)

i've had the chance to try his vibrato trumpets. With him developing sample libraries, i have high hopes.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Not sure why should other developers beware, but ok.


----------



## rottoy (Feb 21, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Not sure why should other developers beware, but ok.


It's a game changer, obviously.
Don't you ever read any Spitfire threads?


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 21, 2017)

His freebies over the xmas holiday were insanely good. Some of them have actually become goto patches for me. 

He seems to have a great ear for what you actually NEED to make a patch work, with no surrounding fluff.

I'm excited!

-DJ


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 21, 2017)

rottoy said:


> It's a game changer, obviously.
> Don't you ever read any Spitfire threads?



except for this one might be different from SMC (spitfire marketting you know) lol


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 21, 2017)

Hard to tell on the vln legato (needs to be by its lonesome) - but the flute really sounds good. Curious about the choir as well. I'll keep an eye out for this.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 21, 2017)

Exciting!


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 21, 2017)

You had me at "not for purists"


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Feb 21, 2017)

Very exciting!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

What is a Jasper Blunk?


----------



## Saxer (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> What is a Jasper Blunk?


http://www.jasperblunk.com
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jasper+blunk


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

Saxer said:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jasper+blunk




Ah, thanks, now I know whose stuff to avoid.


----------



## rottoy (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Ah, thanks, now I know whose stuff to avoid.


Not sure if this is in jest or not.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Not sure if this is in jest or not.



No, it is not.


----------



## rottoy (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> No, it is not.


Then I know whose prose to avoid.


----------



## Blakus (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Ah, thanks, now I know whose stuff to avoid.


What a strange comment. Your loss


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

It is not exactly a secret that I am not a fan of bombastic Epic music. Not that I want to outlaw it, or would not even write it myself if paid to do so, but I am not seeking it out to listen to nor am I excited about the the creation of libraries for creating it.


----------



## Blakus (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> It is not exactly a secret that I am not a fan of bombastic Epic music. Not that I want to outlaw it, or would not even write it myself if paid to do so, but I am not seeking it out to listen to nor am I excited about the the creation of libraries for creating it.


Hmm, this is confusing. The company isn't called "Epic Samples", it's called "Performance Samples" with the motto "not for purists".... Oh wait.... it's all making sense now. 

Also, you really should check out his music a bit more! JB also writes some of the most beautiful stuff I've heard recently!


----------



## NoamL (Feb 21, 2017)

What a weird sentiment, that's like saying "I don't need any Cinesamples libraries because I'm not in the business of churning out Williams/Goldsmith pastiches"


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

Just having some fun, Blake. I will.

Sometimes I like to throw the rooster in amongst the hens to watch the feathers fly.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 21, 2017)

Blakus said:


> Hmm, this is confusing. The company isn't called "Epic Samples", it's called "Performance Samples" with the motto "not for purists".... Oh wait.... it's all making sense now.
> 
> Also, you really should check out his music a bit more! JB also writes some of the most beautiful stuff I've heard recently!



I will, thanks. I too got a couple of JB's freebies last holiday season, Angry Brass and the Strings, and was stunned by how alive and vibrant they are, especially being free. Definitely more than usable...


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I will, thanks. I too got a couple of JB's freebies last holiday season, Angry Brass and the Strings, and was stunned by how alive and vibrant they are, especially being free. Definitely more than usable...



I can't wait to try them out! How generous of him!


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Feb 21, 2017)

The freebies are quite something, and indeed an incredibly generous gift. Angry Brass was particularly impressive, so easy to play (a true fanfare patch experience) and lively. Accomplishing all that with only one dynamic layer (if I remember correctly) too. Imagine a fully realized version of it. Could be quite the brass library...


----------



## AllanH (Feb 21, 2017)

This is excellent news. Jasper's instruments have a certain clarity that I like.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 21, 2017)

Never heard of the chap but I most enjoy his music, quite good, dynamic and alive...


----------



## jemu999 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jasper is super talented. Looking forward to his libraries.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Feb 22, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> or examples of things he's been doing...
> Violin legato: http://jasperblunk.com/audio/vlnleg-noverb.mp3
> Solo flute runs: http://jasperblunk.com/soloflplayableruns.mp3
> Epic choir: http://jasperblunk.com/choir_noverb.mp3



Are the examples from already available libraries?


----------



## Strezov (Feb 22, 2017)

I guess they will soon be  Exciting stuff. I also dig the "not for purists" slogan!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 22, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I will, thanks. I too got a couple of JB's freebies last holiday season, Angry Brass and the Strings, and was stunned by how alive and vibrant they are, especially being free. Definitely more than usable...


are they still available somewhere?

Couldn't see them on the available websites


----------



## Mithrandir (Feb 22, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> are they still available somewhere?
> 
> Couldn't see them on the available websites



Here you go: http://bfy.tw/AEfY

(  )


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 22, 2017)

Mithrandir said:


> Here you go: http://bfy.tw/AEfY
> 
> (  )


Hi Mithrandir,

Thanks for the link.
Unfortunately it seems to be an old or obsolete one. I get an instructional website from google and then a redirect to google search.

Other options still if you know them?

Edit:
this one works:
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.nl/2016/01/jasper-blunk.html


----------



## Mithrandir (Feb 22, 2017)

The very first link in the search results (a VI-Control thread in fact) will get you to the samples.


----------



## Mithrandir (Feb 22, 2017)

The ones you linked to are actually older samples, not the ones Daniel was referring to.


----------



## HardyP (Feb 22, 2017)

Blakus said:


> Also, you really should check out his music a bit more! JB also writes some of the most beautiful stuff I've heard recently!


Defenitely... his Demo for embertone Friedlander remains one of my all time favourites...:


----------



## d.healey (Feb 22, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Unfortunately it seems to be an old or obsolete one. I get an instructional website from google and then a redirect to google search.


It's let me Google that for you, it's a sarcastic way of telling someone to go and type the thing they want into Google


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

HardyP said:


> Defenitely... his Demo for embertone Friedlander remains one of my all time favourites...:





Lovely.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 22, 2017)

d.healey said:


> It's let me Google that for you, it's a sarcastic way of telling someone to go and type the thing they want into Google


Don't spoil it! I thought that response was hilarious. I was expecting Rick Astley to turn up soon.


----------



## Iskra (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Sometimes I like to throw the rooster in amongst the hens to watch the feathers fly.


While I can understand and enjoy a healthy and fun controversy, it's not that nice if the rooster is referring to someone not present in the thread and that haven't released any commercial sound yet -but a lot of freebies for everyone to enjoy. Maybe my concept of _netiquette_ is old-fashioned...


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 22, 2017)

FYI, Jasper has put a new demo of his 2015 custom samples on his website.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

Iskra said:


> While I can understand and enjoy a healthy and fun controversy, it's not that nice if the rooster is referring to someone not present in the thread and that haven't released any commercial sound yet -but a lot of freebies for everyone to enjoy. Maybe my concept of _netiquette_ is old-fashioned...



You are probably correct and that probably was poor judgement on my part. Sorry.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> It is not exactly a secret that I am not a fan of bombastic Epic music. Not that I want to outlaw it, or would not even write it myself if paid to do so, but I am not seeking it out to listen to nor am I excited about the the creation of libraries for creating it.



Jasper Blunk's music is really beautiful and shows great influence from traditional romantic classical music, they aren't like the usual transformer type of epic music. I would really recommend yourself open up the mind a bit to really get to know his music  When I listen to his music, kind of just forget what genre it is. I do that with @Blakus 's music as well. All prejudices aside!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Jasper Blunk's music is really beautiful and shows great influence from traditional romantic classical music, they aren't like the usual transformer type of epic music. I would really recommend yourself open up the mind a bit to really get to know his music  When I listen to his music, kind of just forget what genre it is. All prejudices aside!




That is good advice and I will do so. Really I was just yanking peoples' chains, poor choice on my part.

I did however download the free samples and try them out, and they are not anything I would use, don't sound very good to me frankly, and so I deleted them. But hey, they are free, which is nice for those who like or need them.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

OK, and now I am _not_ joking.

I just listened to portions, about a minute each of Breathe in, Breathe Out, Back in Time, World Of Fireflies, Heart Of Gold.

He is undeniably skilled, so props there, but the music is totally vapid with its simplistic melodies and harmonies, and I just hate it! Empty calories.

I know a lot of you like this kind of thing and I mean no disrespect, you are entitled to. I probably love some music you would hate. But for me, I would rather be waterboarded than listen to several hours of it.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I would rather be waterboarded than listen to several hours of it.



No you wouldn't.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> OK, and now I am _not_ joking.
> 
> I just listened to portions, about a minute each of Breathe in, Breathe Out, Back in Time, World Of Fireflies, Heart Of Gold.
> 
> ...



You're correct though, everyone has different taste lol. I mean no offense too, I'm not quite into the kind of music you made (i checked your site) but I'm sure you're a respectable musician. I wouldn't prefer being tortured if that was going to be along the 2, being tortured or listening to your music.

A lot of these "epic" composers probably do know how to make pretty much all kinds of music (including the ones you're into) though. It takes quite some skills/talent to do that stuff and it's not really "simple", much less simple than the kind you make imho.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 22, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> No you wouldn't.



roflmao


----------



## rottoy (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> But for me, I would rather be waterboarded than listen to several hours of it.


Now you are reaching "re-peat" levels of hyperbole here. Silly man.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 22, 2017)

And now there's a banner ad for PerformanceSamples on VI-Control... Maybe a sign that libraries will be coming pretty soon?



tonaliszt said:


> FYI, Jasper has put a new demo of his 2015 custom samples on his website.



Yep I took a quick listen. Those legato vlns are really impressive, at least for medium speed passages, they seem very emotional and communicative.



Ashermusic said:


> totally vapid with its simplistic melodies and harmonies



Trailer music is like a haiku, the fewer words you use, and the less of a story you develop, the more you have to care about making sure each word is right. I don't think "simple" is the right description, maybe "minimal" or "crystalline"?


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 22, 2017)

NoamL said:


> And now there's a banner ad for PerformanceSamples on VI-Control... Maybe a sign that libraries will be coming pretty soon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure about "minimal" because i've always thought of that as simple (phillip glass, John Adams, steve reich, etc) and repetitive but that's just my opinion. And I wouldn't choose being waterboarded over listening to minimalist composers! 

yesss can't wait for jasper blunk!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Now you are reaching "re-peat" levels of hyperbole here. Silly man.



Yes, Rottoy, that is hyperbole to make a point. I just hate it.

@ ctsai895, that is fine, I don't expect everyone to like the music I create.

@ NoamL, I am sure that is true and there is lots of simple music I love. And if anything it is the _opposite_ of haiku, much ado about nothing. This is, as I said, in my estimation, vapid.


----------



## Paul Owen (Feb 22, 2017)

Be nice to actually appreciate the subject of the thread and not have to wade through the opinions of @Ashermusic . We get it you don't like this kind of music (see the other million threads). But you know, I don't like cottage cheese, doesn't mean I go the dairy and tell everyone.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

Paul Owen said:


> Be nice to actually appreciate the subject of the thread and not have to wade through the opinions of @Ashermusic . We get it you don't like this kind of music (see the other million threads). But you know, I don't like cottage cheese, doesn't mean I go the dairy and tell everyone.



Sorry, i forgot that it is fine to express your opinion here when it is a popular one, not an unpopular one. Carry on.


----------



## Paul Owen (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Sorry, i forgot that it is fine to express your opinion here when it is a popular one, not an unpopular one. Carry on.



Hey, if it's a new opinion then 'carry on' but it's not so please don't.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 22, 2017)

Jasper is an exceptionally gifted composer/producer and to those who've worked closely with him, a canonized samplist. I have no doubt he will change the game in a big way.


----------



## Consona (Feb 22, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Jasper Blunk's music is really beautiful and shows great influence from traditional romantic classical music, they aren't like the usual transformer type of epic music. I would really recommend yourself open up the mind a bit to really get to know his music  When I listen to his music, kind of just forget what genre it is. I do that with @Blakus 's music as well. All prejudices aside!



Where's the "traditional romantic classical" in this Breathe in, Breathe Out piece?  I like how people write "beautiful" into the description... It's up to the listener to decide, isn't it... I actually think empty calories is quite fitting description.


----------



## rottoy (Feb 22, 2017)

Consona said:


> Where's the "traditional romantic classical" in this Breathe in, Breathe Out piece?  I like how people write "beautiful" into the description... It's up to the listener to decide, isn't it... I actually think empty calories is quite fitting description.


Instead of derailing the thread further with needlessly derisive opinions of Jasper Blunk's music, 
perhaps we could speculate on what sampling ventures he will be publishing?

Is the demos previously posted in this thread representative of upcoming products?


----------



## Consona (Feb 22, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Instead of derailing the thread further with needlessly derisive opinions of Jasper Blunk's music


Some YT comment on this piece reads: "To the creator of this beautiful piece of music... thank you for creating something novel and unique that stirs the heart and soul. And thanks for posting this!" So what do I know... The production level is somewhere I'll never be able to touch with my puny mixing skills but I really cannot hear any traditional romantic classical stuff there.
Sorry for Off-topic.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 22, 2017)

Consona said:


> Some YT comment on this piece reads: "To the creator of this beautiful piece of music... thank you for creating something novel and unique that stirs the heart and soul. And thanks for posting this!" So what do I know... The production level is somewhere I'll never be able to touch with my puny mixing skills but I really cannot hear any traditional romantic classical stuff there.
> Sorry for Off-topic.



the orchestration. Believe it or not these kinds of music have late romantic classical music rooted in them. Thomas bergersen has stated Mahler to be one of the first composers that inspired him and Bergersen's style isn't too far away from Jasper Blunk's. I'm sorry you don't like the style and would rather talk condescendingly of it. I don't think the thread is for you neither it is for asher. @Jasper Blunk I can't wait to see how your sample library turns out. I will be the first one to support it.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Feb 22, 2017)

Please keep arguing. The longer the thread stays up top the more hits I get!


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm just surprised nobody is talking about the audio examples posted by the OP


----------



## Leon Willett (Feb 22, 2017)

what a bunch of silly billies 

Good luck jasper with your libs! I look forward to them.

Also "Sunrise" is a really cool piece.

May the force be with us all. <3


----------



## John57 (Feb 22, 2017)

Niah2 said:


> I'm just surprised nobody is talking about the audio examples posted by the OP


The examples are good. The samples have a clear dynamic sound. The choir is very crisp and clear sounding.


----------



## desert (Feb 22, 2017)

Is it becoming a trend where VI-C forumers give away free content eventually go on to be very successful? 

Maybe I should start giving away some stuff...


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 22, 2017)

desert said:


> Is it becoming a trend where VI-C forumers give away free content eventually go on to be very successful?


I hope so!!


----------



## Lotias (Feb 22, 2017)

desert said:


> Is it becoming a trend where VI-C forumers give away free content eventually go on to be very successful?
> 
> Maybe I should start giving away some stuff...


If that's how you do it, then I'm already on my way.


----------



## vicontrolu (Feb 22, 2017)

samples are really good! not sure if game changers though, but still many of us woupld spend the cash again I guess

cm on guys..let Jay say he hates this or that. do you really care that much? surprised this still happens here


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 22, 2017)

Good Morning, Everyone

While having a coffee I went through that 4 pages thread, and I am a bit stunned and shattered again. While I appreciate that people having opinions, I can´t understand why is it not possible just to be a bit more appreciative. And yes, in such case I am talking about your comments here, @Ashermusic.

Jay, while I can understand that people having different tastes in music, is it really that you gain _hate towards somebodys else music_? I mean..not liking something is one thing, but _speaking of hate_ leads me a bit to question _what kind of personality somebody might have who generates such extreme emotions in such a context_? I mean we are speaking about music, aren´t we?  I am not sure maybe you wrote your comments here just for the sake of your own enjoyment and just to let people know (what the majority already knows) that you are against the mainstream opinion and the mainstream music taste? But I neither find that any helpful to the topic nor bringing anything useful for a thread in general discussing sample libraries.

Jay, I appreciate your knowledge and support to the forum in general but sometimes I feel there might be some sort of frustration and anger in your life? Of course that´s just my interpretation, but I thought about it ecspecially after reading such comments on page one. ("What is A Jasper Blunk", "Ah, thanks, now I know whose stuff to avoid".) I don´t know you any good and so my comment is only based on the information and my own interpretation, but my advice: It is great that you have an opinion and in general I appreciate that you are not that kind of people who say just "Yes and Amen" to the things, but it shows even greater strength sometimes also to know _when_ you place such opinions or not.
I don´t know if my comment will make any sense to you but bare in my mind it is just meant as a friendly and honest reaction and don´t take it as an offense, as I think you will not anyways. 

PS: What I wanted to say: I am looking forward to performance Samples releases and I don´t really care if jasper Blunk is either doing epic filmmusic or english trip hop as long his products are great.


----------



## P.N. (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks to the OP for the info. I've really enjoyed JP's freebies.


----------



## Tatu (Feb 23, 2017)

Those who jump the critisizm train - especially when they quite clearly despice other people's creative work - should put their own work on the line as examples of their standards for what is good.

Looking forward to Jasper's work and I wish the best of luck for him.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 23, 2017)

Tatu said:


> Those who jump the critisizm train - especially when they quite clearly despice other people's creative work - should put their own work on the line as examples of their standards for what is good.


What about if you don't consider your own work to be good...


----------



## Tatu (Feb 23, 2017)

d.healey said:


> What about if you don't consider your own work to be good...


That's why I wouldn't post mine


----------



## procreative (Feb 23, 2017)

Well the Legato violins in the example do sound good, reminiscent of the Soaring Strings product and with the vibrato and emotion of CSS, so interesting.

On Mr Blunk's music, everyone is entitled to an opinion. But I think musicians sometimes get rather to introverted in their art to realise the listener may simply respond in an almost primeval way to melody and tone*. Which is why keeping it simple is sometimes the best way.

Remember watching a Leonard Bernstein TV show from the 60s on a brief history of music and tonality, a fascinating insight into the human perception of music. And from such a talented composer, he was able to appreciate even the most cutting edge (for the time) creations using sound waves and what were effectively early synthesizers.

Variety is what makes music great.

* I am not a big fan of Jazz for the self indulgent reasons above (talking about the avante garde freeform stuff) or for that matter the endless stream of metal shredders that can play at 180bpm. But I would still rather listen to that than be waterboarded (which I can only imagine how bad that feels).


----------



## Przemek K. (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, I listened to the 3 examples and I like them a lot. The strings sound vibrant and alive and the flute runs very dynamic and do flow nicely from one note to another. The choir has a nice vibrato. So, lets hope for more info and examples from Jusper.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 23, 2017)

d.healey said:


> What about if you don't consider your own work to be good...



I'd rather be drowned in a vat of spider-infested canola oil than have to listen to my own music for an extended period of time LOL... 

I dunno. IMHO when listening to music on the interwebs, it's not a bad idea to remember that people are working with new and emerging media, often with hybrid, eclectic collections of v-instruments/effects that have little or no history in terms of how their use anchors in the sensibilities of the listener, as well composing for a wide variety of contexts and situations. Even before the digital age, music that might be perfect for club dancing might be awful for contemplative listening. If one is writing for an action film or a car commercial, then the object is to rev the car or give pace to the chase, which is quite different than writing for a vinyl album at home or a concert hall listening experience.

I agree that Mahler (along with R Strauss and Bruckner et al) seem to have a fair amount of influence on current "film score" orchestral stuff, but probably not as much as either Wagner or Puccini, who—based only on what I've happened to catch on YouTube presentations and the like–seem to have left their respective stamps all over the digital landscape, though very often truncated into a few progressions such as i-VII-VI, progressions that seem to be used over and over again, presumably because they work well with currently in vogue multimedia purposes the music is designed for.

I guess I just think that it behooves one to look at purpose and context before judging too harshly. I tend to laud the unabashedly experimental, even if it ultimately doesn't work out as intended.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Good Morning, Everyone
> 
> While having a coffee I went through that 4 pages thread, and I am a bit stunned and shattered again. While I appreciate that people having opinions, I can´t understand why is it not possible just to be a bit more appreciative. And yes, in such case I am talking about your comments here, @Ashermusic.
> 
> ...



I will reply via PM.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 23, 2017)

Jay is the definition of "troll"...


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> Jay is the definition of "troll"...




If that was true, i would not be replying to Alexander via PM, but think what you want.


----------



## Paul Owen (Feb 23, 2017)

"One swallow *does not make* a summer".


----------



## Calazzus (Feb 23, 2017)

Niah2 said:


> You had me at "not for purists"


Lmbo! Me too!


----------



## d.healey (Feb 23, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> Lmbo! Me too!


What is a purist in this context?


----------



## Mithrandir (Feb 23, 2017)

d.healey said:


> What is a purist in this context?



I think Jasper means PS is not geared toward customers who want completely denoised samples and the like.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Feb 23, 2017)

Paul Owen said:


> "One swallow *does not make* a summer".




Oh, my, flashbacks to episode 1, season 1, of the BBC original version of Coupling.......ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Calazzus (Feb 23, 2017)

d.healey said:


> What is a purist in this context?


I'm thinking one who enjoys television/film music that's as close to traditional classical music as possible? No syths, no processed orchestral instruments, etc...


----------



## Paul Owen (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyway


C.R. Rivera said:


> Oh, my, flashbacks to episode 1, season 1, of the BBC original version of Coupling.......ROTFLMFAO



You just reminded me of that! "One swallow does not make her my girlfriend" hahaha


----------



## d.healey (Feb 23, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> I'm thinking one who enjoys television/film music that's as close to traditional classical music as possible? No syths, no processed orchestral instruments, etc...


So then PS sample would be mainly synths and processed sounds?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> If that was true, i would not be replying to Alexander via PM, but think what you want.


It's just that most of the time you take a contrary motion (musical?) tack to a lot of conversations perhaps to get off on the friction. I know this as I do this myself, but try to keep it to a minimum on this forum. YouTube's another story...


----------



## Quasar (Feb 23, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> Jay is the definition of "troll"...



I think this is a wrong, mean & unfair thing to say. Trolls come to stir up trouble for trouble's sake, then split, and that certainly doesn't apply here. And many or most people who contribute to internet forums sometimes say things in jest, or to stir the pot, and the inflections and body language aren't visible, so the intended context doesn't quite translate and people end up offended who would not have been were the same thing said in a face-to-face discussion.

Besides, though there is a such thing as a forum troll, the word is at least as often used as a weapon to characterize anyone or anything that someone else dislikes. Discussion forums are just that: _discussions_. And in any discussions of substance, people are going to have disagreements and sometimes say things that might have been better said another way. But opinionated statements do not = trolling.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 23, 2017)

this thread is hilarious. who would've thunk not liking epic music would of generated this.
no epic music love=epic thread! 

didn't this happened before jay? but about Daniel James music? I vaguely remember but that thread was also an 
"epic" thread.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> this thread is hilarious. who would've thunk not liking epic music would of generated this.
> no epic music love=epic thread!
> 
> didn't this happened before jay? but about Daniel James music? I vaguely remember but that thread was also an
> "epic" thread.



I'm done, said what I wanted to say.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 23, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I think this is a wrong, mean & unfair thing to say. Trolls come to stir up trouble for trouble's sake, then split, and that certainly doesn't apply here. And many or most people who contribute to internet forums sometimes say things in jest, or to stir the pot, and the inflections and body language aren't visible, so the intended context doesn't quite translate and people end up offended who would not have been were the same thing said in a face-to-face discussion.
> 
> Besides, though there is a such thing as a forum troll, the word is at least as often used as a weapon to characterize anyone or anything that someone else dislikes. Discussion forums are just that: _discussions_. And in any discussions of substance, people are going to have disagreements and sometimes say things that might have been better said another way. But opinionated statements do not = trolling.


Well my definition of "troll" is one who enjoys stirring things up and being the contrary person to get a rise in others for the sake of enjoying watching the chaos.

So in that light and in Jays own words:
"Really I was just yanking peoples' chains, poor choice on my part."
"Sometimes I like to throw the rooster in amongst the hens to watch the feathers fly."

Troll?


----------



## Quasar (Feb 23, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> Well my definition of "troll" is one who enjoys stirring things up and being the contrary person to get a rise in others for the sake of enjoying watching the chaos.
> 
> So in that light and in Jays own words:
> "Really I was just yanking peoples' chains, poor choice on my part."
> ...



I'm not here to defend anyone nor speak for anyone (Jay's an adult who can speak for himself), but people get silly on forums sometimes. (I know I have. Maybe you have not, whatever.) And he said as much and apologized for any rancor it might have caused. Trolls don't typically do that... t'aint no big deal, man. Big Deals are things like poverty, global warming and rogue xml files in Native Access...


----------



## redbeard (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't know who Jasper or Asher are but I know who I like better.


----------



## Calazzus (Feb 23, 2017)

d.healey said:


> So then PS sample would be mainly synths and processed sounds?


I was just giving you my definition of what I think a purist is. You seem to have missed the part about classical music vs modern film/TV composition.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 23, 2017)

Mmmm choir. I salivate for the next major breakthrough in choirs. What I really want is a working wordbuilder to go with amazing samples.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 23, 2017)

Mystic said:


> Mmmm choir. I salivate for the next major breakthrough in choirs. What I really want is a working wordbuilder to go with amazing samples.


All the currently available WordBuilders work great. You just can't figure out what the hell they're singing.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 23, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> I was just giving you my definition of what I think a purist is. You seem to have missed the part about classical music vs modern film/TV composition.


Yeah so if a purist likes classical music etc. and PS is not for purists, then PS is not for those who like classical music...


----------



## Mystic (Feb 23, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> All the currently available WordBuilders work great. You just can't figure out what the hell they're singing.


Exactly. XD


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 23, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> It's just that most of the time you take a contrary motion (musical?) tack to a lot of conversations perhaps to get off on the friction. I know this as I do this myself, but try to keep it to a minimum on this forum. YouTube's another story...



i do this too. And i would've done it if this thread was "Asher is back in the music industry" and someone posted his music to try to convince me that it is amazing. But you know we all have different taste so maybe not.


----------



## desert (Feb 23, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> i do this too. And i would've done it if this thread was "Asher is back in the music industry" and someone posted his music to try to convince me that it is amazing. But you know we all have different taste so maybe not.


Would you condescending ask "what is an Asher Music", though?


----------



## Quasar (Feb 23, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Yeah so if a purist likes classical music etc. and PS is not for purists, then PS is not for those who like classical music...


Syllogistically, this doesn't quite work. In addition to the premise that all purists like classical music, you need one that claims that no non-purists like classical music. Then the logic will be fine.


----------



## Calazzus (Feb 23, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Yeah so if a purist likes classical music etc. and PS is not for purists, then PS is not for those who like classical music...


"You truly have a dizzying intellect." Jasper would be the one to ask my friend.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 23, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Syllogistically, this doesn't quite work. In addition to the premise that all purists like classical music, you need one that claims that no non-purists like classical music. Then the logic will be fine.


I'm just curious to know what everyone is expecting given the tag line "Not for purists"


----------



## cyoder (Feb 23, 2017)

In another thread, Jasper gave what I believe his definition of "not for purists" means: (http://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-brass-str-samples.58522/page-2#post-4039906)


Jasper Blunk said:


> Admittedly a simple freebie like this thrown together in an hr isn’t representative of that, but some point if there’s enough interest I could release an actual lib. While not really illustrated here, the scope of what can be done as far as sample expression, legato, session performance approach, playability, energy, cohesion etc is quite something. You can get away with a lot more too if you don’t mind trading some quirkiness in the sound/fades/setup for more expression. And also if you don’t waste time with noise reduction.


IMO, "quirkiness in the sound/fades/setup for more expression" are the keywords.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 23, 2017)

cyoder said:


> In another thread, Jasper gave what I believe his definition of "not for purists" means: (http://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-brass-str-samples.58522/page-2#post-4039906)
> 
> IMO, "quirkiness in the sound/fades/setup for more expression" are the keywords.



http://vi-control.net/community/thr...sts-recording-for-samples.59276/#post-4047064

I just found this from him too. So he means traditional one note, one articulation at a time sampling.



> My penchant rather, is towards true cohesive performance approach and creative post-pro steps for making different assets work together. Recording specific content as the main focus and then systemized building of the material. None of the “now lets do a staccato/sustain here and wait 4 seconds for it to ring out, then do it again.” Purist, standalone sampling leads to predictably stunted results.
> 
> You can get the musicians to work less hard, and get a better result - with the right, often heavily performance-based, approach and correlated post-production. How much of a difference is subjective, but its enough of a difference for me to tend towards it, and generally less of a strain on the players than the alternative. Especially for expressive vibrato and legato recordings, and cohesive shorts. I’ve had a lot of sessions in the past particularly on string legato where they were in overdrive trying to manage the intonation and expression, and it was entirely my fault for making them work harder for a lesser result. It’s easy for intonation to go off the rails on heavy string vib, and I was up to 15-20 takes of legato intervals on some stuff because things weren’t setup appropriately with the notation & bowing. Fast-forward through years of iterative sessions and variations at different configs/tempo thresholds/bowings. At this point, they’re able to get closer to the mark, with less work put in. The same has been true for cohesive shorts and other things.
> 
> The caveat of heavily performance-based sessions and related post pro often is you can end up with instruments that while expressive, are rough around the edges as a result of the process (xfades, odd attacks, ambience bleed, etc). Which is why I think most people probably dismiss heavily non-standard approaches, at least for commercial releases. But I will take a few rough edges in samples any day of the week.. Because being overly reactive to that kind of thing distracts from the important stuff.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 23, 2017)

d.healey said:


> I'm just curious to know what everyone is expecting given the tag line "Not for purists"


I did notice this when I first looked at the link too, and took it as (as so much promo is) a conversation piece line, which is working because we're discussing it now. And I suspect that it means they intend to strike their own path, be judged on their own terms, that they're "boldly going where no one has gone before", that their libraries won't be directly comparable to anything else... you know, the usual LOL.

IOW it doesn't necessarily mean anything. But we'll find out when the time comes to find out. Again, I am really impressed with the simple freebies, and look forward to seeing what JB comes up with.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 23, 2017)

desert said:


> Would you condescending ask "what is an Asher Music", though?



Hmmm good question lol


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Hmmm good question lol



That was not meant to be condescending at all. I honestly did not know who he is and if you don't, to American ears at least, that is a very funny sounding name. Sort if like Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> That was not meant to be condescending at all. I honestly did not know who he is and if you don't, to American ears at least, that is a very funny sounding name. Sort if like Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

C'mon, some names just sound funny. My birth name is Altshuler. My daughter says it sounds like a sneeze. My wife's maiden name is Plaud. She hated it because people thought it was funny.

I am Jewish and in high school I dated a girl named Stephanie Lipschitz. You think she and I both didn't laugh at that?

If you disagree with my comments about Jaspar's music, fine. If you think I bring up my distaste for certain kinds of music ad nauseum, fine. Want to call me a troll? Fine.

But I cannot not be condescending to someone when I have no idea who he is, and I didn't. So please don't tar me with that brush.


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> C'mon, some names just sound funny. My birth name is Altshuler. My daughter says it sounds like a sneeze. My wife's maiden name is Plaud. She hated it because people thought it was funny.
> 
> I am Jewish and in high school I dated a girl named Stephanie Lipschitz. You think she and I both didn't laugh at that?
> 
> ...



So your birth name is literally Old Schooler in german? That's spot on I think. (I'm with you on the epic stuff though, and yes, I know it comes from the synagogue in Prague, but it's just too funny to not point out what it sounds like in German - and now cue a German pointing out how bad my German is......)


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 23, 2017)

Don't know how "epic" Jar Jar Blunk's music is - but this thread definitely deserves that attribute.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> C'mon, some names just sound funny. My birth name is Altshuler. My daughter says it sounds like a sneeze. My wife's maiden name is Plaud. She hated it because people thought it was funny.
> 
> I am Jewish and in high school I dated a girl named Stephanie Lipschitz. You think she and I both didn't laugh at that?
> 
> ...



"Cannot not be condescending to someone when I have no idea who he is" 

I'm pretty sure the person you are the least condescending to is mr. Justin Bieber. Pretty sure no one here hasn't heard his name


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 23, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I'm not here to defend anyone nor speak for anyone (Jay's an adult who can speak for himself), but people get silly on forums sometimes. (I know I have. Maybe you have not, whatever.) And he said as much and apologized for any rancor it might have caused. Trolls don't typically do that... t'aint no big deal, man. Big Deals are things like poverty, global warming and rogue xml files in Native Access...


In total agreement there brother. In the long run I care not!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> That was not meant to be condescending at all. I honestly did not know who he is and if you don't, to American ears at least, that is a very funny sounding name. Sort if like Jar Jar Binks.


I did not know who he was either, but upon listening I REALLY like his musical vibe...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 23, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> So your birth name is literally Old Schooler in german? That's spot on I think. (I'm with you on the epic stuff though, and yes, I know it comes from the synagogue in Prague, but it's just too funny to not point out what it sounds like in German - and now cue a German pointing out how bad my German is......)


The thing is is that his music isn't really traditionally EPIC when compared to trailers and most over the top bang your head with 5 layer stacked impacts and epic drums every 2nd measure...


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 23, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> The thing is is that his music isn't really traditionally EPIC when compared to trailers and most over the top bang your head with 5 layer stacked impacts and epic drums every 2nd measure...



I wasn't referring to Jasper Blunks music specificially, I haven't even listened to any of it. I'm sure its great. I just understand the gist of Ashers's reservations for a certain type of music, haven been here for awhile, and I'm in the same boat. Whatever floats your boat, you know....


----------



## desert (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> That was not meant to be condescending at all. I honestly did not know who he is and if you don't, to American ears at least, that is a very funny sounding name. Sort if like Jar Jar Binks.



Really? From your last posts, you sound like you are desperately trying to make up an excuse. I know you are an editor, so you are well acquainted with English, so instead of arguing I'll just bold your comments on where I thought you were deliberately condescending.



Ashermusic said:


> *What is* *a* Jasper Blunk?



Correct = "Who is Jasper Blunk"



Ashermusic said:


> If you disagree with my comments about Jasp*a*r's music



Correct = Jasper



Ashermusic said:


> So please don't tar me with that brush.



You've tainted yourself with your own brush, mate. Not me.


----------



## desert (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyway, back to the topic - looking forward to hearing some more demos from Jasper. Hopefully he can bump this thread on page 7


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

desert said:


> What is a Jasper Blunk?
> 
> Correct = "Who is Jasper Blunk"
> 
> ...



That was me trying to phrase it in a funny and lighthearted way. If you can't see it it is because you just don't want to.

Truthfully though, I don't care and so now, I really am done with this much ado about nothing.


----------



## StatKsn (Feb 23, 2017)

@Ashermusic

You might want to think about the post you just read, take a deep breath and re-read what you have just written before hitting the button. Frankly speaking, a lot of your post seems to be knee-jerk response (sometimes, you reply within a minute or two?). Forum is not a chat and please don't make an improvised countercharge to just about everything. That is a very "unprofessional" way to behave on internet.

If the audience doesn't get your joke and starts booing against you, no don't blame the audience. That only makes you look desperate/miserable. Ironically, you are upset for the same reason as why people are upset about you in the first place - that you have outright rejected the topic/your opinion is rejected outrightly. (btw, by your own "freedom to express disagreement" logic, you should not really be allowed to react negatively to a person who has a distaste for your joke. For the record I think your joke is an epic fail)


----------



## Lotias (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey guys these demos sound really co-


----------



## wst3 (Feb 24, 2017)

I like Jasper's sample libraries, and his music.

I like Jay's music, and I find that much of what he posts has value.

I didn't really find any value in his initial post in this thread, but that's me, and my take on it. I don't think it was especially cruel, and I doubt that it was mean spirited.

And it did cause me to go back and listen again to see if I could determine why Jay didn't find them interesting. I couldn't, but that's cool too.

Would the thread have survived if Jay had not posted? Probably not for seven pages<G>.

Does any of this affect anyone's opinion of Jasper's work? I would hope not.


----------



## tokatila (Feb 24, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> That was not meant to be condescending at all. I honestly did not know who he is and if you don't, to American ears at least, that is a very funny sounding name. Sort if like Jar Jar Binks.



Very slightly offtopic but, Jay-Jay Asher would be a bad-ass name. Little more gangsta for ya.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 24, 2017)

tokatila said:


> Very slightly offtopic but, Jay-Jay Asher would be a bad-ass name. Little more gangsta for ya.



 How about J-Ash? Or Smasher Jay?


----------



## Quasar (Feb 24, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> How about J-Ash? Or Smasher Jay?


Jar-Jar Binks would be a great name for a protagonist in a fantasy book series.

I like J-Ash as a hip-hop name, should you decide to move musically in that direction.


----------



## The Darris (Feb 24, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> How about J-Ash? Or Smasher Jay?


J-Smash.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 24, 2017)

J trash lol jk


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 24, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> J trash lol jk




Hmmm, I think I like that


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Hmmm, I think I like that



alrighty. What's a J-trash.


----------



## redbeard (Feb 24, 2017)

At least his avatar accurately reflects the village idiot persona he seems to strive for with his behavior.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 24, 2017)

I wish him all the best of luck. What I've heard so far is good.

Ryan


----------



## The Darris (Feb 25, 2017)

Ryan said:


> I wish him all the best of luck. What I've heard so far is good.
> 
> Ryan


Yeah, his freebies work really well for layers and his Angry Brass just performs and can do a lot for such a small library. Instant addition to my sketching template.


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 25, 2017)

So when are we going to hear from Jasper? I want to know what's in store for this new company


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 25, 2017)

redbeard said:


> At least his avatar accurately reflects the village idiot persona he seems to strive for with his behavior.


Now tell us what you really think!


----------



## Geocranium (Feb 25, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> this thread is hilarious. who would've thunk not liking epic music would of generated this.
> no epic music love=epic thread!
> 
> didn't this happened before jay? but about Daniel James music? I vaguely remember but that thread was also an
> "epic" thread.



There was that legendary thread with the guy that reorchestrated the Star Wars Force Awakens trailer.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey folks, thanks for the interest.

Here’s a sketch I did with my forthcoming release, Oceania (choir library). Patches are very early alpha. Regarding the excessive ‘-s’ suffix releases - don’t worry, you’ll have full control over them on a per-note-basis in the release candidate. I had mainly just the ’-s’ releases in these particular work-in-prog builds..

http://performancesamples.com/

As far as the demo, this one was roughed in without much midi editing fuss, but it’s the shape of things to come with Performance Samples. Oceania is in early alpha and will probably be out in the next handful of months.

edit: added note about what the library is


----------



## Przemek K. (Feb 25, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hey folks, thanks for the interest.
> 
> Here’s a sketch I did with my forthcoming release, Oceania. Patches are very early alpha. Regarding the excessive ‘-s’ suffix releases - don’t worry, you’ll have full control over them on a per-note-basis in the release candidate. I had mainly just the ’-s’ releases in these particular work-in-prog builds..
> 
> ...



Jasper, this sounds great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow, that has great energy.


----------



## Przemek K. (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah, the shorts are very nice but I wonder, is the choir in this piece part of this upcoming library as well? Because it does sound really great to me.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Feb 25, 2017)

Przemek K. said:


> Yeah, the shorts are very nice but I wonder, is the choir in this piece part of this upcoming library as well? Because it does sound really great to me.



Hi Przemek,
Yes - apologies for not clarifying (edited my post just now). Oceania is a choir library. Aside from the timpani/piatti, the rest of the instrumentation is some of my old custom sounds for the str and my 'angry brass' freebie for the brass.


----------



## Przemek K. (Feb 26, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi Przemek,
> Yes - apologies for not clarifying (edited my post just now). Oceania is a choir library. Aside from the timpani, the rest of the instrumentation is some of my old custom sounds for the str and my 'angry brass' freebie for the brass.



Hi Jasper,
thanks for the clarification. Well, I like what I hear, so I also hope for not only a choir but also strings , brass & woodwinds library as well.
Your flute runs example is killing me


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 26, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hey folks, thanks for the interest.
> 
> Here’s a sketch I did with my forthcoming release, Oceania (choir library). Patches are very early alpha. Regarding the excessive ‘-s’ suffix releases - don’t worry, you’ll have full control over them on a per-note-basis in the release candidate. I had mainly just the ’-s’ releases in these particular work-in-prog builds..
> 
> ...



I don't think i've been this excited since from when i discovered spitfire.


----------



## emid (Feb 26, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hey folks, thanks for the interest.
> 
> Here’s a sketch I did with my forthcoming release, Oceania (choir library). Patches are very early alpha. Regarding the excessive ‘-s’ suffix releases - don’t worry, you’ll have full control over them on a per-note-basis in the release candidate. I had mainly just the ’-s’ releases in these particular work-in-prog builds..
> 
> ...



Jasper this is perfect without doubt. I am really looking forward.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Feb 26, 2017)

Przemek K. said:


> Your flute runs example is killing me


That's what I'd be most excited about with a commercial release - I'd buy that in a heartbeat!


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 26, 2017)

It sounds amazingly real, never heard a commercial sampled choir like this.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 26, 2017)

Geocranium said:


> There was that legendary thread with the guy that reorchestrated the Star Wars Force Awakens trailer.


Lol see what you did there


----------



## rottoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Geocranium said:


> There was that legendary thread with the guy that reorchestrated the Star Wars Force Awakens trailer.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 26, 2017)

Screen name should have been Head Case


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Feb 26, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hey folks, thanks for the interest.
> 
> Here’s a sketch I did with my forthcoming release, Oceania (choir library). Patches are very early alpha. Regarding the excessive ‘-s’ suffix releases - don’t worry, you’ll have full control over them on a per-note-basis in the release candidate. I had mainly just the ’-s’ releases in these particular work-in-prog builds..
> 
> ...



Quite intriguing. It's particularly interesting how fluid the interchange between short and long notes is. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Zookes (Feb 26, 2017)

Names, names, who cares? 
The sounds tho, they are very good! I wait eagerly for this.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm starting to appreciate that I never jumped in and bought another full choir lib since EWQL Choirs. This sounds really good!


----------



## StatKsn (Feb 27, 2017)

I love that up-close sound!


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 27, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Screen name should have been Head Case


Kick a man while he's down why dontcha


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Kick a man while he's down why dontcha


He is no longer here to read it.


----------



## Paul Owen (Feb 28, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> He is no longer here to read it.


Wrong. @Sam


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 28, 2017)

Paul Owen said:


> Wrong. @Sam




Are you saying he came back as "another member" to get around the banning? If so, he really is a head case.


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 28, 2017)

I wonder if Jasper is also going to release those violins legato or the playable flute runs, they show some promise...


----------



## synthetic (Feb 28, 2017)

Sounds amazing, wow. Almost like you recorded a real choir performance and are just trying to rip us off.


----------



## Musicam (Mar 1, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hey folks, thanks for the interest.
> 
> Here’s a sketch I did with my forthcoming release, Oceania (choir library). Patches are very early alpha. Regarding the excessive ‘-s’ suffix releases - don’t worry, you’ll have full control over them on a per-note-basis in the release candidate. I had mainly just the ’-s’ releases in these particular work-in-prog builds..
> 
> ...



Hello Jasper, any orchestra library? Thanks! Wonderful!


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Mar 2, 2017)

I’ve had the pleasure of getting to know Jasper quite well over the past 5 or so years, and I can say without a doubt that he is one of the most passionate, hard working, and truly talented people I have ever met. He has fully committed himself to sample library development, not to make a quick buck or two, but out of the necessity for better, more inspiring tools for his own musical endeavors.

I’m excited to know that he’s going to be releasing some of his work commercially, as I honestly feel it will push the entire industry forward in a positive direction. I’m not a huge fan of the term “Next Gen” but I think in this case, it would be appropriate in describing his first product, “Oceania”. Jasper has taken VI performance and playability to a level that really didn’t exist until now.

I’m fortunate to have had a chance to see and hear it in action behind the scenes, and I assure you, it’s incredible!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 16, 2017)

More!


----------



## NoamL (Mar 16, 2017)

It sounds like it's pretty geared to doing one thing. But wow is it ever amazing at doing that thing. Great sampling philosophy. Day 1 purchase for me I'm pretty sure


----------



## Nils Neumann (Mar 16, 2017)

This choir sounds way to real for sampling, amazing!


----------



## ISW Dickie (Mar 16, 2017)

Agreed. That choir sounds seriously promising. Excellent work, Jasper!


----------



## John Busby (Mar 16, 2017)

i think i dished out more "likes" in this thread than i have in the past 50 i've read through... lol
This was great! 
Thanks Asher...


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 16, 2017)

Sounds impressive. The "s" sounds are very distracting though. I was particularly impressed by the male choir in the second demo (Leaving The Harbor). It's refreshing to hear a sample library demo which doesn't try and hide the library under other sounds.


----------



## imagegod (Mar 16, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Sounds impressive. The "s" sounds are very distracting though. I was particularly impressed by the male choir in the second demo (Leaving The Harbor). It's refreshing to hear a sample library demo which doesn't try and hide the library under other sounds.


Really good ear! I never would have noticed the 's'...
And a terrific demo...really powerful and clear. (Perhaps, as you note, _too _clear). All and all, really good stuff!


----------



## chapbot (Mar 16, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Sounds impressive. The "s" sounds are very distracting though.


Throw the fabfilter de-essing plug-in on it


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 17, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I'd rather be drowned in a vat of spider-infested canola oil than have to listen to my own music for an extended period of time LOL...
> 
> I dunno. IMHO when listening to music on the interwebs, it's not a bad idea to remember that people are working with new and emerging media, often with hybrid, eclectic collections of v-instruments/effects that have little or no history in terms of how their use anchors in the sensibilities of the listener, as well composing for a wide variety of contexts and situations. Even before the digital age, music that might be perfect for club dancing might be awful for contemplative listening. If one is writing for an action film or a car commercial, then the object is to rev the car or give pace to the chase, which is quite different than writing for a vinyl album at home or a concert hall listening experience.
> 
> ...


Spider infested canola oil? 


Well, that's poetic and creative enough for me to be interested in hearing what you produce.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 24, 2017)

I made an individual thread for the Oceania Choir. New teaser in there! http://vi-control.net/community/threads/performance-samples-oceania-choir.60832/


----------

